# WDR - Western Desert Resources



## bowser (11 June 2007)

Have any other ASF readers seen the prospectus for WDR? Management are seeking $7.5m from 37 500 000 shares @ .20c. 

http://www.westerndesertresources.com.au/WesternDesertProspectus.pdf

Potential uranium and gold explorer. ANy thoughts?


----------



## motion (18 June 2007)

Browser, I just found this on the commsec site and going to look through it over night.... Seems management have some good experiene...have you taken any out ? what did you think of the company ?

thanks


----------



## moneymajix (3 August 2007)

23c

Not much comment on this one for a while.

I think someone picked it for the August stock tipping comp.

Would be interesting to get some feedback?

Any thoughts.

Looks like ANZ is a shareholder.


----------



## moneymajix (3 August 2007)

Ann. today
Project Update

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070803/pdf/00745664.pdf 


Burt Plain

Potential large "massive sulphide" body
• Drilling scheduled for October 2007


----------



## moneymajix (4 August 2007)

20 Jul 2007 15:35  Top 20 shareholders  

Impressive shareholders ....

ANZ nominees, Taylor Collinson, Ellerston Capital


----------



## Trader Paul (19 August 2007)

Hi folks,

WDR ... will be alert for positive news/moves, around 
Wednesday/Thursday, this week ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## timelord (27 September 2007)

Greetings all

Have TNG shares, so now have WDR shares.  Not much, only just make a profit if sell them - take off brokerage fee.  Unsure what to do with them?  Buy some more to make a reasonable investment of say 10000 shares.  The newsletter sounds positive but does any one have any feelings on this company?


----------



## insidetrader (30 October 2007)

See the announcement today re the option for current shareholders to purchase at 25c?

Good for holders like me who got a rather small parcel of WDR from TNG...

Went up to 38c...looks like there is value in the 25c offer...haha...


----------



## bradkrussell (13 November 2007)

Who is participating in the SPP?

Although this will dilute the market somewhat, do most people think it is generally a good investment?


----------



## roosters (9 February 2008)

I was in the same positions when the offered the discount share prices at $0.25 and with it spiking to $0.38 I though I can't go wrong..... since then it's pretty much hit the wall and currently at $0.15

Plus they have just signed a joint venture with another company....

What's going to happen... will the sp every recover?


----------



## jancha (27 August 2009)

Not much talk on WDR for some time now. I notice the NT news yesterday they put in for 13 explorations sites.


----------



## jancha (27 August 2009)

Some large volumes of trade today. Could be due to the announcement earlier this morning but all the same good to see some action with the company.


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

Anyone know why the lengthy trading halt with WDR? I hope it's like a protest in a horse race with 2nd protesting against 1st.... the longer the delay the more chance of getting the winning result.


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

OK looks like I have this thread all on my own. No one on ASF at least seems to have any interest in the company. Buyers starting to line up with only 5 sellers. Anyone for speculation?


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

Maybe if you posted up some information about the company we would check it out.

The easiest thing to do is cut and past in an announcement that looks good. 

Then you get some interest.

Maybe.




> *FIRST 2009 DRILL RESULTS CONFIRM EXTENSIVE HEMATITIC IRONSTONE MINERALISATION*
> 
> • Highest iron values up to 59% Fe at Area “D”
> • >40% assays from Area D have an overall grade of 45%Fe
> ...




So, why should I take an interest?

Share some information and analysis.

Their best intersection was 3m @ 53% which is crap really.


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Maybe if you posted up some information about the company we would check it out.
> 
> The easiest thing to do is cut and past in an announcement that looks good.
> 
> ...




Thanks Kennas at least you responded. Nah I don't know much about the company other than word of mouth about getting on. Yes I know you should never listen to rumours but there you go. I had Quite a number of shares awhile back when they first floated & sold out of them but have bought back into them purely on speculation & on the interest in volumes ( Tho not great )have increased some what lately. Aren't all companies like WDR a high risk.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

jancha said:


> Thanks Kennas at least you responded. Nah I don't know much about the company other than word of mouth about getting on. Yes I know you should never listen to rumours but there you go. I had Quite a number of shares awhile back when they first floated & sold out of them but have bought back into them purely on speculation & on the interest in volumes ( Tho not great )have increased some what lately. Aren't all companies like WDR a high risk.



Well, you really should check the announcements in detail.

Since the ann above they went into the trading halt because they have some new assays from 'Area F'. Upon completion of the assay results they will make a further announcement. 

This is really weird imo. What's the requirement in further examination of some IO results?  

Either very good, or very bad, or a ramp.

I've seen companies go into halts on really benign results lately, take PRW for example. So, I'm a skeptic. 

Good luck.


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Well, you really should check the announcements in detail.
> 
> Since the ann above they went into the trading halt because they have some new assays from 'Area F'. Upon completion of the assay results they will make a further announcement.
> 
> ...




Don't know what the requirements are for further IO results are Kennas I just hope ( as you said) it's not just another ramp. Worse case senario if it is it shouldn't fall too far. Here's hoping.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

jancha said:


> Don't know what the requirements are for further IO results are Kennas I just hope ( as you said) it's not just another ramp. Worse case senario if it is it shouldn't fall too far. Here's hoping.



Well, Area F is about a 10km long stretch of something that they have identified on a crappy map they have attached to their last ann.

Previous results from Area D.

They could have provided a better perspective of this. I mean, they must have some decent aeromagnetic surveys of this tennanement otherwise they shouldn't own it. Or, at least some indication of where they took rock chip samples and the like. 

Maybe they just don't know how to cut and paste charts into word documents.


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

Thanks Kennas. I did notice in Wednesday NT News Paper that WDR put in for quite a number exploration tennaments. ( about 13) Weather It's the surrounding area to the ones above. More volume showing pre ann. Hope it's positive.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 August 2009)

Hey guys I have also been watching WDR for a few months now. I'm undecided on the iron ore tenements. However, the Japanese company (ITOCHU) must see a lot of potential in the Roper Bar iron ore project to be in a JV with WDR on this project. WDR also have the Mountain Creek tenements (iron ore) along side that are 100% owned which i think they are about to start sampling and mapping work on.

However, I'm quite interested in the drilling program that is due to start on their Rover tenements near Tennant Creek which are prospective for gold, copper and base metals. They are close to WGR & ADN tenements. WGR have already had some very promising drill results to date and ADN, who are in the very early stages of drilling, have recently reported some initial encouraging copper results.

I'm interested to know what this current trading halt announcement is all about. There was certainly a big increase in volume that knocked out the 12-13c resistance level leading up to the trading halt. All should be revealed Monday morning prior to open of trading!


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2009)

They've got DSO grades in this area, just wondering about the widths. 41m best interval is very good, but is it true width? Average thickness could be anything at this stage, but they indicate 10m ish. Not great, but it's DSO over a very long strike under relatively shallow (20 - 50m) cover. Need to check all the drill resuls to get a better feel for it, don't just look at 40m@60%. Must ask, if this turns into a deposit, how are they going to get the product to market? Out of Port Roper? Going to be a signicant Capex if this does turn into a deposit. Short term traders might run with it. 

*SIGNIFICANT HIGH GRADE ASSAY RESULTS FROM ROPER BAR AREA F*

• First indication of possible Direct Shipping Ore (DSO) within the project area
• Best intersection of 41m at 61% Fe in drillhole RBRC170
• High grade iron mineralisation intersected over 1km of strike length
• Deepest mineralised zone intersected to ~ 90m depth
• Phosphorous & aluminium levels are very low
• The mineralised zone is open at depth and along strike


----------



## jancha (31 August 2009)

kennas said:


> They've got DSO grades in this area, just wondering about the widths. 41m best interval is very good, but is it true width? Average thickness could be anything at this stage, but they indicate 10m ish. Not great, but it's DSO over a very long strike under relatively shallow (20 - 50m) cover. Need to check all the drill resuls to get a better feel for it, don't just look at 40m@60%. Must ask, if this turns into a deposit, how are they going to get the product to market? Out of Port Roper? Going to be a signicant Capex if this does turn into a deposit. Short term traders might run with it.
> 
> *SIGNIFICANT HIGH GRADE ASSAY RESULTS FROM ROPER BAR AREA F*
> 
> ...




Thanx for your input Kennas. What do you mean by significant Capex? And with short term traders running with it...Does that mean they would be selling at high & re entering at at low ect?


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2009)

jancha said:


> Thanx for your input Kennas. What do you mean by significant Capex? And with short term traders running with it...Does that mean they would be selling at high & re entering at at low ect?



Capital Expenditure to get the product to a port, and have a port capable of shifting Iron Ore. Looks like it will require a rail line from there, not sure of the distance, but it's not by wheel barrow.

It's going to open up at about 25c at this stage. I'm not sure how it will finish, often these things open up high and old holders take profits. Or, maybe the market thinks its an outstanding discovery and it keeps going.


----------



## jancha (31 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Capital Expenditure to get the product to a port, and have a port capable of shifting Iron Ore. Looks like it will require a rail line from there, not sure of the distance, but it's not by wheel barrow.
> 
> It's going to open up at about 25c at this stage. I'm not sure how it will finish, often these things open up high and old holders take profits. Or, maybe the market thinks its an outstanding discovery and it keeps going.




Think your right with the old holders taking profit. 22.5c ATM with a high of 29c earlier on. Hopefully the next results that come out will be of a positive note also so that should push it up further. Still holding.


----------



## Absolutely (31 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Capital Expenditure to get the product to a port, and have a port capable of shifting Iron Ore. Looks like it will require a rail line from there, not sure of the distance, but it's not by wheel barrow.
> 
> It's going to open up at about 25c at this stage. I'm not sure how it will finish, often these things open up high and old holders take profits. Or, maybe the market thinks its an outstanding discovery and it keeps going.




And as I understand it, it's very shallow water for a significant part of the coastline and some distance from the coast to deep water which will add to the capital expenditure if a port is even feasible in that remote part of the world.


----------



## jancha (9 September 2009)

Absolutely said:


> And as I understand it, it's very shallow water for a significant part of the coastline and some distance from the coast to deep water which will add to the capital expenditure if a port is even feasible in that remote part of the world.




Depends on how much in the ground they have & at the moment they seem to have quite a bit of interest. Up 22%


----------



## jancha (10 September 2009)

News article in the NT News. Norm Gardner said the Roper Bar project could hold up to a billion tonnes of exportable iron ore which would have a mine life of a hundred years.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2009)

jancha said:


> News article in the NT News. Norm Gardner said the Roper Bar project could hold up to a billion tonnes of exportable iron ore which would have a mine life of a hundred years.



I couldn't find this article, but I did see a big fish on the front page.

jancha, do you believe the claims, and is so, why?

Must check this little snippets!


----------



## adobee (10 September 2009)

jancha said:


> News article in the NT News. Norm Gardner said the Roper Bar project could hold up to a billion tonnes of exportable iron ore which would have a mine life of a hundred years.




I am looking for it now... Billion tonnes... I love the world Billion.. bit sketchy jumping in now though.. could still rocket or could trickle back down to 6c


----------



## adobee (10 September 2009)

Boom ..  buyers drying up ..  
picked some up at 38.5 ...  suprising what a few rumours can do...


44c breaking .. hardly any sellers.. could run hard.. could be a pump and dump..


----------



## jancha (10 September 2009)

adobee said:


> Boom ..  buyers drying up ..
> picked some up at 38.5 ...  suprising what a few rumours can do...
> 
> 
> 44c breaking .. hardly any sellers.. could run hard.. could be a pump and dump..




I have a feeling this is more of a pump & dump & doubt that it will get back down to 6c. I think only more good news will come out of this. That of coarse is only my oppinion. Still going up.


----------



## adobee (10 September 2009)

hahaha i love that some one has a sell of 50,000 at $4.23 ??????
I might drop mine in just below that..

who knows still going strong and still half an hour to go..
as usual i got cold feet and canceled the balance of my buy which didnt get filled..


----------



## jancha (22 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Capital Expenditure to get the product to a port, and have a port capable of shifting Iron Ore. Looks like it will require a rail line from there, not sure of the distance, but it's not by wheel barrow.
> 
> It's going to open up at about 25c at this stage. I'm not sure how it will finish, often these things open up high and old holders take profits. Or, maybe the market thinks its an outstanding discovery and it keeps going.




LAST week, when writing about Western Desert Resources, The Dirt put two and two together and came up with 28. We figured the company would use the Darwin railway for its Northern Territory iron ore production. Not so, apparently. The thinking is to send the ore by road train to the Gulf of Carpentaria and barge it from there.


----------



## Bigukraine (22 September 2009)

jancha said:


> LAST week, when writing about Western Desert Resources, The Dirt put two and two together and came up with 28. We figured the company would use the Darwin railway for its Northern Territory iron ore production. Not so, apparently. The thinking is to send the ore by road train to the Gulf of Carpentaria and barge it from there.



If this is fact wouldn't it be more costly to move this method??? and the barge
don't like it much during the wet!!! shares down under .40c might jump back in at .36 ish


----------



## Bigukraine (28 September 2009)

Bigukraine said:


> If this is fact wouldn't it be more costly to move this method??? and the barge
> don't like it much during the wet!!! shares down under .40c might jump back in at .36 ish




Had a read of the of the investor pres. released today and one glaring fact;
LOOKING TO START PRODUCTION WITHIN "THREE YEARS TIME" Very open time frame and cost blow-out? I feel a cap raise comming up in near future!
:sheep::couch:bigun2:


----------



## jancha (1 October 2009)

Suspended from trading due to failing to lodge their financial report to the 30th end of June. 
 So are they suspended indefinitely until they lodge their report?


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2009)

jancha said:


> Suspended from trading due to failing to lodge their financial report to the 30th end of June.
> So are they suspended indefinitely until they lodge their report?



Yep, I think so. Quite a few got canned this morning, some only just made it before the open. Just how listed companies manage to do this is beyond me. Maybe the dog ate it?


----------



## jancha (1 October 2009)

kennas said:


> Yep, I think so. Quite a few got canned this morning, some only just made it before the open. Just how listed companies manage to do this is beyond me. Maybe the dog ate it?




Lol Well that must give share holders in companies like that a great deal of confidence in their management. Too bad if your day trading.


----------



## Bigukraine (2 October 2009)

up around 18% today last time there was a spike like this for no reason an anouncement came along. watching with interest:goodnight


----------



## jancha (7 October 2009)

Up around 68c with no new announcement. Speeding ticket in order i think. Anyone else holding these?


----------



## Bigukraine (7 October 2009)

jancha said:


> Up around 68c with no new announcement. Speeding ticket in order i think. Anyone else holding these?




yeah !:alcohol: a orange haired gorilla and his mate :horse::swear: bit bigger than him and drinks alot:bier:


----------



## Absolutely (7 October 2009)

I was. Until about 3 months ago when I dumped them for 13c and a loss after holding a year.

I gotta get out of this game I think. Just not cut out for it.


----------



## jancha (7 October 2009)

Bigukraine said:


> yeah !:alcohol: a orange haired gorilla and his mate :horse::swear: bit bigger than him and drinks alot:bier:




I think i know the ones you mean. If thats the case i'll never hear the end of it. Should come back down now its had its little run up to 71.5c


----------



## Bigukraine (7 October 2009)

jancha said:


> I think i know the ones you mean. If thats the case i'll never hear the end of it. Should come back down now its had its little run up to 71.5c



  For both of our sanity i hope so,because all we will hear is how he'll teach us about share trading and what an expert he is. p.s for all you holding wdr enjoy the ride


----------



## Crom (2 April 2010)

WDR is looking good at the moment and a few brokers and mkt commentators have buy recomendations on them.  

It might be time to restart some posts on this company again.

I hold and have just increased my holdings further with the recent share price weakness.


----------



## TheAbyss (13 April 2011)

Crom said:


> WDR is looking good at the moment and a few brokers and mkt commentators have buy recomendations on them.
> 
> It might be time to restart some posts on this company again.
> 
> I hold and have just increased my holdings further with the recent share price weakness.




Good call. Looks like WDR is on the up for a bit.

Chart attached however i am no chartist so correct me if i am wrong but looks to have broken out of a descending triangle. In today at .415 for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Bigukraine (18 November 2011)

nice bit of movement today..was one of the few that was green on my watchlist today so decided to jump on ...AGM next week and drill results due from now to christmas...has been known to be a bit of a leaky boat when it comes to news so will find out if "my hunch" delivers paydirt over the comming weeks DYOR...


----------



## jancha (25 November 2011)

Bigukraine said:


> nice bit of movement today..was one of the few that was green on my watchlist today so decided to jump on ...AGM next week and drill results due from now to christmas...has been known to be a bit of a leaky boat when it comes to news so will find out if "my hunch" delivers paydirt over the comming weeks DYOR...




Hope you got out on the high....wasn't there for long!!


----------



## pavilion103 (2 December 2011)

I like this one. 

Price recently pushed through the high volume area bar on 24/4/2011. It then pulled back on that crazy day. I like the shakeout the day after, right down to previous resistance and closed towards the top of the high volume area.

Today looks strong and like a good entry. A test/no supply day on very low volume. 

Some real signs of strength now in the background.


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> I like this one.
> 
> Price recently pushed through the high volume area bar on 24/4/2011. It then pulled back on that crazy day. I like the shakeout the day after, right down to previous resistance and closed towards the top of the high volume area.
> 
> ...




Really?
What about that massive spike reversal?


----------



## pavilion103 (2 December 2011)

tech/a said:


> Really?
> What about that massive spike reversal?




Yes also a massive spike reversal in there. 

That is the only thing really making me think. Will be interested to see how it plays out next week.


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2011)

I had this for a few days and got out.
The momentum has gone. But now I'm out it will surely come back!


----------



## pavilion103 (3 December 2011)

tech/a said:


> I had this for a few days and got out.
> The momentum has gone. But now I'm out it will surely come back!
> 
> View attachment 45376




Just with the low of that next bar going right down to the support area on decent volume and then closing just off the high, makes me wonder....... is that bar a shakeout?

This is one I'm very curious about.


----------



## motorway (3 December 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> Just with the low of that next bar going right down to the support area on decent volume and then closing just off the high, makes me wonder....... is that bar a shakeout?
> 
> This is one I'm very curious about.




A classic shakeout occurs at the *end* of a range defined as accumulation

Have a look 8 bars to the left of what you are calling a shakeout .

The bar you are talking about what was the character of the action before and after ?
I would call it weak ..
What was the action leading into that bar 8 bars ago ?
And subsequent ?

Motorway


----------



## pavilion103 (3 December 2011)

motorway said:


> A classic shakeout occurs at the *end* of a range defined as accumulation
> 
> Have a look 8 bars to the left of what you are calling a shakeout .
> 
> ...




Makes a lot of sense. 

I guess I was looking at the bar in isolation instead of looking at the lead-up and then the action after as I should have.


----------



## Micklemickle (8 June 2014)

Hi, WDR share holders (or potential shareholders)

I notice there have been no posts on this speculative company for a long time, why?   Over the last 6 months the share price has dived from the mid seventies to the low twenties!

As an unfortunate to have ridden this dumper, the question is "Has the share reached junk status?.   Is it time to sell and run and lick wounds?  or is there life yet in this ailing small miner, with a history of poor management, despite a big name board?

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Micklemickle (8 June 2014)

*WDR Junk Status?*

Please forgive double posting!  I thought it might be easier to access my post by starting a new thread, as opposed to linking it to a pretty dead three started in 2007

Hi, WDR share holders (or potential shareholders)

I notice there have been no posts on this speculative company for a long time, why? Over the last 6 months the share price has dived from the mid seventies to the low twenties!

As an unfortunate to have ridden this dumper, the question is "Has the share reached junk status?. Is it time to sell and run and lick wounds? or is there life yet in this ailing small miner, with a history of poor management, despite a big name board?

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## rnr (7 July 2014)

News Releases

More time (consolidation) required to overcome resistance above?


----------



## skc (9 September 2014)

RIP, WDR. You died with an outperform rating from Macquarie. You should be so proud.


----------



## McLovin (9 September 2014)

skc said:


> RIP, WDR. You died with an outperform rating from Macquarie. You should be so proud.
> 
> View attachment 59342




Took a fair few who should know better down with it too!


----------



## ROE (10 September 2014)

I was surprised Roger Corbett has a stake 
he should have known better, a FMCG man what he is doing in mining? 
FMCG is a far far better business


----------

